# Surprise Babies!



## Tracy0052 (Jul 18, 2014)

Today my son came running into the house yelling "babies there's babies!!!!"
Our Dutch rabbit we thought was a buck is infact a doe and delivered four lil babies this afternoon! I immediately called our local rabbit expert and asked what we needed to do. We got them moved into a nesting box and all seems well so far. *crossing fingers
But what a surprise! My children are all excited!
Here are the wee ones and Momma:


----------



## Kassaundra (Jul 19, 2014)

What a nice surprise, so much better then when your families beloved pet hen crows!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 19, 2014)

So cute, congrats! That reflection in the nest box threw me off for a minute! Thought for a second that you had a few extra kits


----------



## BijuBuck (Jul 19, 2014)

WOW...Lucky you! We had that same thing happen to us...just with a goat though! One day I went there and she had a little doeling! Her udders were not big(at all, actually they were tiny) and her vulva didn't swell either!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sad to say we lost one of the babies during the night. I noticed yesterday it wasn't quite as active as the others but I hoped momma would nurse it and perk it up. But it was laying at the opposite end of the nest lifeless when we checked on them. The other three look plump and wiggly this morning. Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 20, 2014)

We lost another this afternoon... This is really hard!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm sorry for you losses. It's never easy to lose an animal


----------



## BijuBuck (Jul 20, 2014)

So sorry about your loss...


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 24, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152191483716636&id=577181635

The two remaining babies are doing great. This video was yesterday. Today momma added more fur to their nest and they are snuggled in a dome of fur.  they also seem to be getting fur on their necks. We also added two mini Rex's to our rabbit herd: Jack and Jill. My daughter plans to show them and breed Jack to her other mini rex Loretta.


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 28, 2014)

They are getting so big! Dutch has turned out to be a good momma!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 28, 2014)

They are ten days old today. When would it be safe to start handling them? We haven't touched them since moving them off the grate other than removing the two that died. I didn't want to do anything to make momma abandon them. I pet momma everyday tho.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 28, 2014)

Aw, I really like that stage, but brace yourself, they get cuter! 

ETA - I usually start handling mine as soon as they get their fur in. As long as their mama is fine with it, now would be a good time to start


----------



## Kassaundra (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been surprised by how fast they go from hairless pinkies to shrinky dink versions of adult rabbits.


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 1, 2014)

Update! 14 days old! They started actually hopping instead of crawling around the nesting box two days ago and today I caught them peeking over the side of the box. One is bigger than the other but both so stinking cute! We've been attempting to hold them but momma acts stressed so we've been scared to. But today we finally did! We held the one that's a lil bigger for a few seconds. We just love them! Sry for my over excitement but these are our first babies.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 2, 2014)

Congrats, they are cute!


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 4, 2014)

We just love them! ❤️


----------



## Tracy0052 (Aug 6, 2014)

They are hopping out of the nesting box! Time to take it out right?
My daughter is so in love with them she wants to keep them both. They look like they both have good markings, am I right?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 7, 2014)

Very cute!  We leave our nest boxes in for a while as we noticed that the babies go back in to sleep and play.  We watch and take the box out when they start running out of room.


----------

